# Exposure using vellum, same as transparencies?



## tdh646 (Jan 28, 2009)

To be cost effective, I'm looking at using vellum instead of transparencies to expose my images. Being that the vellum is a frosted paper, would I still be able to use the sun to expose my screen? Also, when I used my transparencies, I taped two together for maximum opacity. Could this also be done with vellum?


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

yes but it will take longer


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

and there is a toner enhancer spray for laser printers, it darkens the print.
why don't you use a simple 500 w halogen lamp?
13 min or so at 20 inches high.
you need to do some testing.


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you have a laser Printer it print darker, that is what I use and only one sheet of transparency, and this is for lover if you lower your lamp to about 6 to 10 inch you can cut your time to 3 to 5 mins. That is all it will take I do this with a 500 w halogen lamp.
LaTonya


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Do it properly the first time, the cost of film isn't worth the hassle of doubling up vellum. The quality will be so much better.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is a tip. If you print using a laser printer. put your film under a flash dryer or use a heatgun to "re-melt" the toner. It will come out darker. then spray it with clear spray paint to make it even darker.


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

cmyk said:


> why don't you use a simple 500 w halogen lamp?
> 13 min or so at 20 inches high.


I agree completely. I use vellum and a DIY exposure unit which uses a 500 watt halogen lamp and it works perfectly! and there should be a setting on your printer to darken the prints so you dont have to double up.


----------



## candimantint (Jul 11, 2007)

i bought some of the toner aid now i dont wanna sound dumb but do u spray the toner aid on before you run it threw you laser printer of after.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

after it has been printed people also use hairspray.


----------



## secondtonobody (Oct 5, 2005)

i use an hp 9800 you have to tinker with print setting s but it does print great and dark on inkjet film


----------

